# Fortis (FTS) vs Emera (EMA) ?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Which do you think will be the better overall performer "going forward', as they like to say nowadays?


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*I dunno - what do you think?*


capture screen


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow! Cool chart! What does it show, exactly? (appears to me, that EMA has had the better run since 2008??)


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

It just shows that when the ratio is rising,
FTS outperforms EMA.

When the ratio is falling,
FTS is weaker than EMA.

No predictive powers that I know of.

Overall, the correlation between the two is about 75% positive;
meaning they travel together, but take turns leading.

Kinda like the tortoise and the bi-polar hare.


----------



## jollybear (Jun 28, 2015)

Have you considered ZUT?.....it's an ETF that holds equal weight in both FTS and EMA.


----------



## lost in space (Aug 31, 2015)

The valuation you get in alao matters, get in when the stock is undervalued (as usually defined by PE ratio) you'll do better than if you over pay. Of course If you're starting with one share and DRIPing each quarter, than it won't matter as much


----------

